# 10 Gründe um Rift zu spielen.....



## Nerdavia (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo an alle Riftliebhaber (alle anderen brauchen hier garnicht erst zu antworten)


gebt mir doch bitte mal maximal 10 Gründe warum man Rift spielen sollte.....würde mich über ein paar Antworten freuen


Gruß Nerdavia ^^


----------



## Gumja (21. Februar 2011)

Ich stell dir lieber ein paar Fragen 

Warum sollen wir dir 10 Gründe geben?

Spielst du gerade ein MMORPG und macht es Dir Spaß?

Hast du die Open Beta von Rift gespielt und hat sie Dir gefallen?


----------



## Arosk (21. Februar 2011)

Er will von Betaspielern wissen was die Gründe sind es zu spielen gegenüber anderen MMO oder Spielen.


----------



## Finalnine (21. Februar 2011)

1. Klassenkombis
2. Rifts
3. Neues, (noch) interessantes MMO
4. Angenehme Quests und kein Grind
5. Kein free to play! Dh kein Item shop etc.
6. Endgame Content sieht atm gut aus
7. Bekanntes + bewährtes Gameplay
8. Spannendes PvP durch Rifts etc
9. Schöne Grafik
10. Pets!


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Februar 2011)

1. Je nach Wahl der Fraktion siehst du, wie alles Anfing oder wie es Endet, solltest du den Blutsturm nicht aufhalten können
2. Freies Skillsystem. Z.B. ein Kleriker ist nicht dazu verdonnert zu Heilen.
3. Ein etwas ernsteres Setting als WoW.
4. Die Risse und World-Events, die zu beliebigen Zeitpunkten auftreten können.
5. Die Entwickler hören auf das Feedback der Community und schätzen deren Meinung sehr.
6. Es herrscht ein meist freundlicher Umgangston in den Chats.
7. Es gibt eine gut erzählte Story.
8. Es ist einsteigerfreundlich. 
9. Schon in Low-Level Instanzen gibt es nicht nur Tank&Spank-Bosse
10. es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten zu leveln: PvP, Questen, Risse Jagen


----------



## fredolino (21. Februar 2011)

1 weíls spass macht ,,,
2 weils neu ist
3 weils nicht wow ist
4 grafik ist klasse
5 siehe 1


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Februar 2011)

Zu jedem der Gründe könnte ich einen Gegengrund nennen, aber andere Meinungen sind ja nicht erwünscht.


----------



## poTTo (21. Februar 2011)

Finalnine schrieb:


> 1. Klassenkombis
> 2. Rifts
> 3. Neues, (noch) interessantes MMO
> 4. Angenehme Quests und kein Grind
> ...



Ohne viel neues zu schreiben zitier ich einfach mal, seh ich nämlich genauso. Freu mihc auhc schon auf den headstart am Do. Abend !!!

Ich bin mal gespannt was mit der "flamer" Community passiert, also ob die nur da wahren weil die Beta Open gewesen ist, oder ob von denen wirklich einer sich traut das game ordentlich zu testen !

mfg
poTTo


----------



## Kizna (21. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Zu jedem der Gründe könnte ich einen Gegengrund nennen, aber andere Meinungen sind ja nicht erwünscht.




Es werden ja Gründe gesucht, warum er es spielen soll und nicht andersrum  

Mein Hauptgrund:

Die Entwickler hören auf die Community.


----------



## Nerdavia (21. Februar 2011)

Das sind ja schon mal ein paar nette Antworten (bis auf ein paar Flamer).....

Wenn ich mir das Spiel am Donnerstag bei Steam holen würde.....kann ich dann auch gleich am Abend spielen ?


----------



## Blackout1091 (21. Februar 2011)

Kizna schrieb:


> Mein Hauptgrund:
> 
> Die Entwickler hören auf die Community.



Stimmt das gefällt mir auch ziemlich gut.
Dazu das Klassensystem , die Rifts , Endcontent vorhanden...

Ich finds sehr gelungen 

Man sieht sich am 24.


----------



## Kindgenius (21. Februar 2011)

Beta gerade eben aus


----------



## DoktorElmo (21. Februar 2011)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Das sind ja schon mal ein paar nette Antworten (bis auf ein paar Flamer).....
> 
> Wenn ich mir das Spiel am Donnerstag bei Steam holen würde.....kann ich dann auch gleich am Abend spielen ?



Beim Headstart musst du das Spiel afaik vor Donnerstag 10 Uhr aktiviert haben, dann bist du dabei


----------



## Gumja (21. Februar 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Er will von Betaspielern wissen was die Gründe sind es zu spielen gegenüber anderen MMO oder Spielen.



Und das sind nur subjektive Gründe...

So wie schon einige geschrieben haben und ihr 10 Gründe aufgelistet haben, können das genau die Gründe sein, die ihm dann später nicht gefallen... oder?

Wenn ich schreibe

1) Die Grafik ist geil...

kann genau diese Grafik ihm nicht gefallen..

wenn ich schreibe

2) nette Talenbäume

können es genau die sein, die ihm nicht gefallen...

Wenn ich schreibe

3) weils NICHT WoW ist...

kann er sagen: "Aber WoW ist geil"


Und genau deshalb habe ich meine drei Fragen gestellt... und das war weder negativ gemeint, noch ein Flame...
Denn am ENde muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ob ihm ein Spiel gefällt oder nicht... egal wieviele Gründe hier andere Spieler aufgeschrieben haben, warum IHNEN das Spiel gefällt und sie es spielen...


----------



## Nerdavia (21. Februar 2011)

Gumja schrieb:


> Und das sind nur subjektive Gründe...
> 
> So wie schon einige geschrieben haben und ihr 10 Gründe aufgelistet haben, können das genau die Gründe sein, die ihm dann später nicht gefallen... oder?
> 
> ...





Und was bewegt dich jetzt dazu hier zu flamen......welchen Drang hast du verspürt hier unbedingt zu posten......es muss halt immer wieder welche geben die es einfach nicht lassen können.....schade :-(


----------



## DoktorElmo (21. Februar 2011)

Gumja schrieb:


> ....



Wenn er nach der Meinung fragt, wird er was subjektives hören wollen, oder? Wie soll denn eine "Nicht-subjektive-Meinung" aussehen?

So?
Die Grafik musst du selber bewerten
Das Talentsystem kann dir gefallen, muss aber nicht
Die Atmosphäre ist manchen zu kalt, manchen gefallt sie total.

Ich kann dir sagen, das bringt ihm nichts


----------



## Deadwool (21. Februar 2011)

1. neu !
2. Gameplay
3. 20er Raids im Endgame

Mehr Gründe brauche ich nicht


----------



## Finalnine (21. Februar 2011)

Gumja schrieb:


> Und genau deshalb habe ich meine drei Fragen gestellt... und das war weder negativ gemeint, noch ein Flame...
> Denn am ENde muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ob ihm ein Spiel gefällt oder nicht... egal wieviele Gründe hier andere Spieler aufgeschrieben haben, warum IHNEN das Spiel gefällt und sie es spielen...



vllt wollt er auch einfach nur wissen wieso die anderen hier des game gut finden 
klar muss es jeder selbst wissen <.< aber ist doch interessant zu lesen wieso andere hier rift spielen, bzw empfehlen würden oder was auch immer^^


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Februar 2011)

Aber ich muss sagen, dass diese 3 Fragen schlicht und einfach mehr bringen wie die Auflistungen, da sie den TE eher zum Denken anregen und ihm helfen könnten für sich zu entscheiden, ob er wirklich mit Rift anfangen will anstatt es sich aufschwetzen zu lassen.


----------



## Dakirah (21. Februar 2011)

Weil ...

1) Man den PC hat um Rift auf Ultra zu spielen und immer noch 30 FPS hat
2) WoW nur 20 FPS schafft und aussieht wie auf meinem alten PC , der 5 Jahre alt war.
3) Weil die Instanzen schön sind.
4) Weil einem das Zonen-Szenariosystem gefällt.
5) Weil Artifakte sammeln Spaß macht und man hofft, das es bald eine Datenbank gibt, wo man die fehlenende findet.
6) Weil die Spielewelt schön ist und trotzdem durchaus ernst ist.
7) Alles gut durchdacht ist, was das Gameplay betrifft.
8) Das Endgame mir zusagt. mit 10er und 20er Raids.
9) Mir die Risse Spaß machen.
10) Es gefällt mir einfach.


----------



## DrPlagiator (21. Februar 2011)

@Nerdavia

darf ich dein Eis sein ^^


----------



## Kansie (21. Februar 2011)

10 Gründe warum du RIFT spielen solltest.

1) Du bist die Storyline von WoW satt. Oh schaut mal Titanen, oh sie werden korrupiert und böse, lasst uns loslegen und sie töten! Ohhh schau mal, Ein Drache! Oh nein er wird Korrupoert und böse , lasst uns losgehen und ihn töten. Ohhh schau mal ...etc etc etc. P.S Bolvar stinkt. 

2) Du hast spaß an Public quests aus WAR, oder Willst ähnliches Ausprobieren.

3) Du findest den gedanken interesant abends in einem vor-ort auszuloggen und dich am nächsten morgen mit etwas pech/glück (je nach ansichtssache) ,mitten im schauplatz einer Ebenen-Invasion wieder einzuloggen und erstmal mit anderen leuten die invasion aufzuhalten.

4) Du findest Carlton Banks aus "Der Prinz von Bel Air" gut und wolltest schonmal immer so tanzen wie er :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DLYySQuIcrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XrObV84tD8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



5) Du magst es deine gegner zu ärgern und gemütlich ins Feindesland zu reiten um ne Invasion aus ner ebene zu triggern

6) Du liebst es flexibel zu sein was deine Rollen-wahl anbelangt

7) Ein Mehr oder Weniger unverbrauchtes Szenario und ein Vollkommen vom Krieg zerissenes (neues) universum sagt dir zu.

8) Du hast den Power Puff Girl look von WoW satt und du fühlst dich vom Charakter Editor von Aion etwas erschlagen.

9) Du bist komplett neu in der Welt der MMORPG's und hast bis auf ein paar F2P's nichts anständiges gespielt.

10) Du möchtest ein weitestgehend Bugfreies und Ausgereigtes spiel spielen.


----------



## Negev (21. Februar 2011)

Gumja schrieb:


> Und genau deshalb habe ich meine drei Fragen gestellt... und das war weder negativ gemeint, noch ein Flame...
> 
> Denn am ENde muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ob ihm ein Spiel gefällt oder nicht... egal wieviele Gründe hier andere Spieler aufgeschrieben haben, warum IHNEN das Spiel gefällt und sie es spielen...



Im Grunde ja... aber man kann Anforderungen stellen und die Erfahrungen der Beta Spieler erfragen!

 - Mag ich eine offene Welt ohne Ladebalken?
- Mag ich Endgame/Content?
- Mag ich grinden/nicht grinden?
- Mag ich ein höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad/ komplexere Klassen?

 Dies alles kann man so in etwa im Vorfeld klären...

 Bin in der Beta (die jetzt aus zu sein scheint?) bis Level 10 gekommen. Nungut hab mir alle Klassen mal angeschaut.
 Im Übrigen hab ich genau die Liste in den vergangenen Tagen in Erfahrung bringen können...

am 24.02. gehts dann hoffentlich pünktlich zum Heatstart los.

 -------------

Zwar will ich immer noch mit meiner jetzigen Gilde in WoW Raiden gehen aber alle anderen Aktivitäten werden auf ein Minimum reduziert.

 Wenn mich RIFT dann auch im Endcontent überzeugen kann werd ich ganz wechseln!

 Leute mal ehrlich WoW is 6 Jahre alt (mehr als 4 davon spiel ich Aktiv)! Man wurde mit der Fusion mit Activison immer Geldgeiler und kümmert sich null um seine Com. Die Arbeit wurde auch schlechter Hotfixes fast jede Woche - mindestens eine OP Klasse/Skillung schafft es mittllerweile immer durch das Raster der PRTs (mittlerweile fragt man sich ja wofür die überhaupt noch gut sind).

 Langsam wirds zeit für was neues!

-------------

Okay hier meine Gründe

 1. Innovatives und sehr Individuelles Klassensystem
2. Dynamische Welt durch Rifts und Angriffe
3. Offene Welt ohne Ladebalken
4. Versprochener Endcontend
5. kein grinden
6. Grafik is toll (wobei ich diesen Bloom-Effekt gleich abgeschalten hab - der nervt nach ner Zeit)
7. auf Addons wie DMG-Meters soll verzichtet werden (Gerücht? wenn nein wärs wie gesagt toll)
8. (noch) kein Dungon-Finder... hoffentlich wird sowas, wie aus WoW heute bekannt, nie in RIFT geben- wobei n Browser schon nett wär.
9. PvP soll ganz gut sein
10. es macht Spass


Wo es Licht gibt gibs auch Schatten. 
So ist der Charakter Editor nicht gerade der beste (sogar EvE hat jetzt einen besseren mit mehr einstellungsmöglichkeiten)
Quests enden natürlich fast immer im Killen/Sammeln - was für mich jetzt nich soo wichtig ist.


----------



## Kwatamehn (22. Februar 2011)

Dakirah schrieb:


> Weil ...
> 
> 1) Man den PC hat um Rift auf Ultra zu spielen und immer noch 30 FPS hat
> 2) WoW nur 20 FPS schafft und aussieht wie auf meinem alten PC , der 5 Jahre alt war.





Ähm, dann machst was falsch.

Ich spiele WoW auf Ultra-Einstellungen und DX11-Modus und hab so gut wie durchgehend 60 FPS (VSync an, sonst wären es mehr).

Rift hab ich ein paar Details runtergeregelt, bzw. nicht auf Max und komme auf ca. 30 FPS (mal mehr, selten weniger)


Also mehr als spielbar......aber man sieht es ist leistungshungriger als WoW (ja logisch)....


----------



## RedShirt (22. Februar 2011)

Dakirah schrieb:


> Weil ...
> 
> 1) Man den PC hat um Rift auf Ultra zu spielen und immer noch 30 FPS hat



Und da muss ich schon passen. Hatte Rift auf mittel, und bin bei 11 fps.   

Blöd, weil aufrüsten im Moment nicht sein muss (wenn ich anfang, steht ein neuer Rechner da).

Rift fand ich übrigens recht interessant von der Story und der Umsetzung.
Viele Elemente erkennt man allerdings aus einem bekannten MMO sehr schnell wieder.
Man findet sich schnell ein.


----------



## Lintflas (22. Februar 2011)

Kizna schrieb:


> Mein Hauptgrund:
> 
> Die Entwickler hören auf die Community.




Ganz meiner Meinung. 

Bei den Entwicklern scheint es sich um fähige und aufgeschlossene Leute zu handeln, die sich wirklich für
die Meinung der Community interessieren, und nicht nur so tun als ob. Jedenfalls habe ich bisher nicht das Gefühl, dass sie
nur irgendwo da oben in ihrem Olymp sitzen, und sich lediglich für unser Geld interessieren.


----------



## Jiro (22. Februar 2011)

Irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck, dass hier schon wieder sehr viele Vorschusslorbeeren verteilt werden. 
Lasst mal ein bisschen abwarten, wohin die Richtung in Rift geht. Sonst ist die Gefahr recht gross, dass der Begeisterung sofort die Enttäuschung folgt.

Zur Klassenbalance:
Trion wird vor dem selben Problem stehen wie Blizzard, wie man Klassen gleichzeitig für PvE und PvP balanziert. 
Wahrscheinlich wird es wieder genauso passieren, dass man tolle PvE Skills nerft, weil die Leute im PvP schreien. Ich glaube sogar, dass das Balancing in Rift noch wesentlich schwieriger wird.
Rein rechnerisch sind bei 8 Seelen pro Klasse (inkl. PvP Seele) 56 Seelenkombinationen bzw. insgesamt 224 Kombiationen für alle Klassen möglich (hoff ich werd da nicht gleich mathematisch aufgeklatscht, müsste aber stimmen).
Nichts gegen diese Vielfalt, ich liebe sie. Aber dass diese Vielfalt im PvP sehr schnell zum Ungleichgewicht und zur Heulerei führt, ist fast schon vorprogrammiert.


Zum Release:
Die Releases, die ich mitgemacht habe, verliefen noch bei keinem MMORPG reibungslos (Login Server Down, Server Crash, vermurkste Last-minute Patches etc.). Ich hoff zwar, dass wird diesmal anders, aber glauben tu ich nicht so recht daran.


Zu den Riftereignissen:
Ja machen Spass und wie hier schon mal wer anderer schrieb, war da auch bei mir seit DAoC wieder das erste mal das Gefühl da, dass die Leute in der Fraktion alle an einem Strang ziehen, anstatt sich gruppenweise abgesondert in irgendwelchen Instanzen zu verlaufen.
Aber auch die Argumente von Ceiwyn, der hier im anderen Fazit Thread wegen seiner Meinung etwas heruntergemacht wurde, sind nicht so ganz von der Hand zu weisen (immer wieder gleicher Ablauf, anspruchsloses Mitlaufen im Playermob). Ich finde die Rifts als zentrale Idee des Spiels sehr gut und ich bin davon bisher auch begeistert, aber bei der Ausbaufähigkeit dieser Events gibts meiner Meinung noch viel Luft nach oben.


Zur Community:
Meiner Erfahrung nach hängt eine schlechte oder gute Comunity eigentlich nur von den Spielerzahlen ab. Je mehr Spieler, desto grösser die Anonymität und desto mehr Deppen, die sich im Schutz dieser Anonymität austoben wollen. Bei kleineren Comunities greifen da sehr schnell eigene Regulierungsprozesse, mit denen sich diese Deppen selbst ins Abseits schieben.
Ob Rift eine gute oder schlechte Comunity haben wird oder nicht, hängt für mich daher wesentlich vom kommerziellen Erfolg des Spiels ab. Dass Blizzard darauf hinarbeitet (genauso wie das Trion tun wird), kann man ihnen nicht wirklich zum Vorwurf machen.


Ich freu mich jetzt mal auf den Release und werd dann mal sehen, was die Zeit bringt. Wenn ich nach 3 Monaten sagen kann, "Ok hat Spass gemacht, aber jetzt lass ichs", hat es sich für mich schon ausgezahlt. Mehr an Erwartungshaltung hab ich bisher nicht und ich bin mir nach der Open Beta recht sicher, dass die erfüllt wird.


----------



## Dakirah (22. Februar 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Ähm, dann machst was falsch.
> 
> Ich spiele WoW auf Ultra-Einstellungen und DX11-Modus und hab so gut wie durchgehend 60 FPS (VSync an, sonst wären es mehr).
> 
> ...




Die Performance von WoW geht extrem in den Keller., wenn du in Städten bist. Auf dem Supportforum haben Leute sogar in 5er Instanzen zur Zeit teilweise nur 3 FPS, wenn die Kämpfe starten.

Mal mein System

Operating System: Windows 7 Professional 64-bit
System Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
System Model: GA-890GPA-UD3H
Processor: AMD Phenom&#153; II X6 1090T Processor (6 CPUs), ~3.2GHz
Memory: 8192MB RAM
Card name: AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series

Ausserdem hab ich ein Raid-0 - Also 2 Festplatten, aber als eine konfigutiert.

War gerade in OG, mit 40 FPS - da ist aber so gut wie niemand online.


----------



## Kwatamehn (22. Februar 2011)

Also dass es laggt und leicht ruckelt in Städten is eh klar.....aber so in Keller gehen die FPS nie...die Latenz wird spürbar grösser, aber das eine ist nicht das andere.


Gerade in Instanzen hab ich keinerlei Probleme mit FPS, und auch nicht mit Latenz - wobei es da ja eine Änderung bzgl. der Datenkanäle gab, die dann wieder zurückgenommen wurde
weil ein paar damit Probleme hatte.


----------



## ÜberNoob (22. Februar 2011)

Kansie schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 7) Ein Mehr oder Weniger unverbrauchtes Szenario und ein Vollkommen vom Krieg zerissenes (neues) universum sagt dir zu.
> 
> ...



Du hast vergessen, das man Adjektive und Adverben KLEIN, Nomen aber GROSS schreibt


----------



## Diclonii (22. Februar 2011)

Dakirah schrieb:


> Die Performance von WoW geht extrem in den Keller., wenn du in Städten bist. Auf dem Supportforum haben Leute sogar in 5er Instanzen zur Zeit teilweise nur 3 FPS, wenn die Kämpfe starten.




Das ist doch beim PC vorprogammiert, bei einigen läufts gut bei anderen widerum nicht, was WoW betrifft hab ich nen etwas schlechten als du, 965er 4x 3.4 GHz, 4 GM Ram, HD5850, Samsung 500GB und ich zocke WoW auf Ultra mit 60FPS+ durchgängig, selbst in SW komme ich bei der Masse an Spielern grad mal auf 30 FPS runter, zur Prime Time dann auf 20-25 aber ich bleib da eh nie länger als 2 Minuten, also läufts überall perfekt, nie Probs und alles auf Ultra.

Bei Rift ging alles noch im Startgebiet auf Ultra, obwohl am Ende rutsche das auf 20 FPS und im nächsten Gebiet hab ich die Kantenklätung komplett abgeschaltet damit ich 40+ FPS hab.


Bei WoW hatte ich übrigens mit eingeschalteten DX11 sogar 10-15 FPS mehr, wobei ich das wieder aus hab da ich auf die finale integrierung warte, läuft ja auch so alles flüssig zzt.


Das bei WoW so viele meckern ist halt weils einfach mehr spielen, wenns weniger Leute gibt dann ist die Chance einer von den Unglücklichen zu sein natürlich auch geringer...

Ausser man progammiert sowas wie Warhammer zum Release.^^


Wobei ich selbst da sogar noch mit meiner älteren Maschine einer der Glücklichen war bei denen es lief.... das änderte sich dann als ich ins T4 kam.^^




Was Balance an geht, einzelne Seelen denk ich eher kaum? Warum, sind doch im Prinzip eh immer spegelnde Unterklassen, ob Pyromant, Elementarist oder wass weiss ich die spielen sich fast alle gleich, nur Skills varrieren im Namen und ein Baum hat mehr CC etc.

Ich glaub die gucken eher welche Seelenkombonationen dann ( wenn überhaupt ) OP sind und dann wird da bissl gebastelt, ansonsten haben sie noch gesagt das sie es den Spielern überlassen etwas stärkere Builds zu kontern, immerhin kann man Feuer auch mit Feuer bekommen^^ oder man findet halt nen anderen Build.


----------



## GuardianWien (22. Februar 2011)

Eine Begründung könnte sein, dass

es nicht WoW ist
es eine neue Welt ist
es viele zu entdecken gibt.


----------



## Wizkid (22. Februar 2011)

Hier mal meine Gründe und Hoffnungen

1)Rift setzt nicht auf Comicgrafik. Das soll nicht bedeuten, daß ich was dagegen habe, aber für mich erzeugt das mit den gelungenen Landschaften mehr Atmosphäre.

2)Die Story ist recht spannend ausgedacht und hat einen wunderschönen Zwist. Die eine Fraktion reisst in die Vergangenheit, weil die Zukunft verloren ist und setzt dabei gegen die Tradition, da sie Maschinen einsetzt.
Allein wenn man sich die ganzen Klassenbeschreibungen, Bilder etc. anschaut, merkt man, daß da echte Rollenspielfans erster Stunde sind.

3)Das Spiel fördert das Erkunden der Welt. Man kann Artefakte und andere Dinge entdecken. Ich liebe so was.

4)Das PvP könnte gut werden. "Könnte" weil ich hoffe, daß da noch ähnliche Elemente wie bei DaoC und WAR reinkommen, schließlich sind da viele ehemalige Programmierer jetzt bei Trion.

5)Das Klassensystem. Bei jedem Spiel liebe ich es an Talentbäumen zu experementieren. Bei Rift kann man sich da regelrecht austoben. Toll ist auch, daß man theoretisch nur 3 Twinks braucht.

6)Rift hat viele gute Dinge von anderen MMOs übernommen. Mich stört das überhaupt nicht, sondern ich begrüße es. Beispielsweise muß ich mich beim Sprachchat nicht umstellen, weil es die gleichen Kürzel wie bei WoW nutzt.

7)Es gibt massig Quests. Allein im ersten Startgebiet, hatte ich selbst mit Stufe 20 noch nicht alle Quests erledigt.

8)Es macht Spaß

9)Es macht Spaß

10)Es macht Spaß

Es gibt auch noch einige Dinge die mich wirklich stören, aber die Dinge die mir Gefallen überwiegen, weswegen ich drüber weg sehe.


----------



## DoktorElmo (22. Februar 2011)

Jiro schrieb:


> ...


 
Bei der Klassenbalance kann ich dich beruhigen, PvP soll nur ein Nischendasein führen und die PvE Seelen werden auch nur dann neu balanced, wenn es im PvE Content Ungleichmäßigkeiten gibt.
Für PVP gibts extra PVP Seelen, und ich denke das werden die sein an denen viel herumgewerkt wird.

Zumindest meinte ein Mod im Forum, das PvE Seelen nicht wegen PVP-Geheul genervt werden, dafür gibts eben eigene PVP Seelen. Und ganz ehrlich, wenn man sich die PVP Seelen anschaut ist jeder selber Schuld, der nicht mit einer PVP Seele in den BG´s herumspringt 

Bei der Community hast du vollkommen Recht, ich hoffe dennoch auf eine große Community, raiden tu ich eh innerhalb der Gilde.


Beim Start vertrau ich auf Trion, die haben schon bewiesen das sie ihre Server unter Kontrolle haben. Ich glaub es gab erst nur beim Open-Beta-Event ein Problem beim Start, und da wollten wirklich viele Spieler drauf.

Durch den Headstart wird das Ganze aufgeteilt, damit nicht soviele aufeinmal rauf wollen


----------



## Xyltin (22. Februar 2011)

Also ich hab WOW seit release gezockt, dazu auch Aion, Age of Conan und auch Warhammer Online angespielt. Auch aus meiner Familie spielen immer 2-3 Leute eins der Games.
Daher gibts bei uns immer Gespräche über neue MMOs, wer se schon getestet hat, was se neues bringen und ob sie gut sind.

Über Rift kam folgendes heraus, wenn man es mit anderen MMOs vergleicht.

1. Kopiert viele gute Sachen aus anderen MMOs (Talentbäume ähnlich wie WOW, und auch einige Spielmechaniken; Public grp Events ala WAR; ...)

2. Lässt viele kritisierte Dinge weg (siehe WOW LFG tool). Trion will auch ein Tool einführen, doch legen sie Wert, dass Kommunikation erfolgt. Es wird die Kommunity gefragt und alles gut dutchdacht bevor es implementiert wird.

3. Auch wenn das Balancing schwerer fällt, so sind die vielen Ausrichtungsmöglichkeiten bei den Klassen etwas sehr positives. Man kann sogar mittendrin in einem Kampf seine Spezialisierung wechseln, was das balancing nur noch mehr erschwert, aber dem Spieler endlose Möglichkeiten lässt. Man kommt sich viel Individueller vor. In WOW, Aion (und AOC) sind die Ausrichtungen nicht wirklich flexibel.

4. Es steckt viel Potienzial in dem Game. Wie es ausgeht liegt bei der Community und den Entwicklern, doch habe ich bis jetzt ein Positives gefühl was die Entwickler angeht. So wurde neben einem LFG tool auch über ein DPS Meter gesprochen und die Entwickler wissen dass es einerseits Probleme bereiten kann aber andererseits notwendig sein für optimierungen des schadens. Daran sieht man dass die Entwickler immer beide Seiten betrachten und sie genauestens abwähgen. (gibt noch mehr BSPs)

5. DIe Welt ist viel dynamischer und interessanter als in den meisten anderen MMOs. In WOW ist mitlerweile kein aufwand mehr nötig für irgendetwas. Ansich könnte man mir auch bots für die instanzen geben. Nur noch Raids haben etwas Anspruch. In WAR und Aion war das LVLn zu langweilig und (WAR über PVP und Aion PVE grinden). In Rift fühlen sich die Quests nicht ganz so nach gridnen an, bieten auch eine interessante story und sind einigermaßen abwechslungsreich für ein MMO. Dazu die Rift Events, welche in der Tat in niedrigeren LVLn irgendwann langweilig werden, doch auf höherem LVL eine gute abwechslung sind und auch für einige zeit spaß machen. Sie halten zusammen mit open PVP die gebiete interessant, was in anderen MMOs mit der Zeit vergeht (WOW hatte Tarrens Mill zu Vanilla zeiten, aber mehr nicht).

6. Ich habe die Beta nicht allzu lange gespielt, doch konnte ich alle 4 klassen antesten und sie fühlten sich verschieden an, waren aber alle interessant zu spielen. Vor allem den Magier habe ich bis auf lvl 23 getestet und die 8 Seelen waren auch wenn sie in der basis gleich sind, geskilled alle sehr verschieden. Jede hatte ihre eigenen vor und nachteile, PVP skills und kombinationsmöglichkeiten.

7. Keine Mods. Dies ist nicht direkt ein vorteil, da mir gerade bei WOW das schreiben und verwenden von mods viel spaß machte, aber gleichzeit konnte man mit mods auch skill-defizite ausgleichen. Hier werden direkt möglichkeiten angeboten sein UI zu verändern, aber nur in sachen positionierung. Auch bleibt damit die kontrolle des Spiels in Trions händen. Kein BÄM mod aber dafür auch kein anti spam mod (vorerst). Es schafft ein beseres gefühl von gleichheit unter den spielern über das interface und stellt die unterschiede damit nur direkt in der spielwelt dar. Hier kann man lange darüber streiten ob es gut oder schlecht ist.

8. Belohnungen: Rift bietet schon auf niedrigem LVL belohnungen fpr PVP, Rift eventsm crafting, PVE und alle anderen bereiche des spiels an. Man  fühlt sich nicht wie in anderen MMOs wo man oft erst wirklich spielt wenn man das Max lvl erreicht hat (WOW und Aion sind bis zum Max lvl hin bei weitem nicht so interessant und man fühlt sich auch mit allem was man erreicht außer im PvE ein bischen vernachlässigt). Somit macht es schon spaß überall mit zu mischen und für alles was man erreicht belohnt zu werden. MAn wird auch nicht fürs AFK sein belohnt (in BGs noch ein problem). Bei rift events muss man etwas tun, damit man bessere belohnungen bekommt. Man versucht immmer aktiv mitzuwirken, auch wenn man gerade nur am vorbeilaufen ist. Es zieht einem immer wieder zum geschehen hin.

9. Crafting ist um einiges interessanter und komplexer als in WOW (berufe hat jeder eigentlich auf max und crafting bringt nicht wirklich etwas), gleichzeitig ist es nicht so farm und luck lastig wie in Aion. Ich habe hier aber noch nicht genug gesehen um mehr sagen zu können, doch der anfang gestalltet sich mehr als gut.

10. Es ist neu. Rift ist bereits jetzt auf einem stand den WOW erst kurz vor BC (1. Addon) hatte. Wenige Bugs, alle Skillungen spielbar, BGs, ... Einigess sind Dinge die auch WOW erst ganz neut hat (Gildenlvl). Gegen ein Spiel wie WOW das mitlerweile über 10 Jahre Entwicklungszeit hinter sich hat, kann es nicht in allen Punkten gewinnen, doch für den Launch sieht es besser aus als jedes andere MMO das ich gespielt habe. Damit haben die Entwickler sehr gute Arbeit geleistet und verdienen eine echte Chance uns zu zeigen was sie mit der zeit noch alles schaffen können.


Das war jetzt positiv dargetstellt was so in etwa rauskam. Natürlich könnte ich noch viel mehr aufzählen, aber ich glaube dass das wichtigste für mich war, dass ich die Beta wenigstens ein bischen gespielt habe. Davor habe ich auch nur gesagt, dass rift bestimmt nichts wird verglichen mit Aion oder WOW, doch nach dem ende der beta musste ich einfach kaufen, da ich sosnt vlt eines der größten MMOs zu begin verpassen könnte. Das potential in Rift ist enorm und schon zu beginn wird es sehr gut ausgeschöpft für einen launch. Auch in sachen Content ist es anderen MMOs weit vorraus. Es gibt viel mehr zu entdecken und zu erledigen als bei sonstigen launches, und dazu noch sehr bugfrei.

Natürlich gibt es auch negative seiten und bedenkpunkte, wie z.B. die sache mit den Mods, balancing im endgame oder weitere klassen/seelen. Doch verglichen mit den dingen die Rift richtig macht erscheinen diese punkte fast wie nebensächlichkeiten.


Der *einzige Punk*t der mich wirklich stört, und dass bei fast allen MMOs nur bei WOW und AOC nicht, ist das movement. Hier hat Blizzard ganze arbeit geleistet um das gefühl dafür gut rüber zu bringen, und auch in AOC ist es den entwicklern gelungen, doch auch hier ist Rift dem durchschnittlichem MMO vorraus, auch wenn es nicht an WOW heranreicht.


Und zu den Servern und der Stabilität: Es gab immer Dinge bei WOW wie "never play on Patch day" und überbelastungen. In der Beta konnten schon über 500 leute zusammen stehen und es gab keine probleme, und dabei ist nichtmal das limit erreicht. Auch werden patches gut angekündigt und schnell durchgeführt. Der letzte patch in der Beta brauchte nur gute 30 min bevor die server wieder on gingen. Blizzard brauchte nur 6 jahre um ein system zu entwickeln dass effizienter ist und natürlich viel geld.


----------



## dilgarr (22. Februar 2011)

hmmm,
@ 

* Xyltin*
sry bin zwar selten kritisch aber eins zu deinem post.
das lfg tool ist meiner meinung keine schlechte sache.
bei punkt 5 sagst du bei z.b wow braucht man kaum aufwand für irgendwas.ka ob du ein high end spieler warst .aber ich kann dir mal seiten in buffed zeigen wo leute in rudel heulen weil das scheinbar zu komplex oder zu schwer usw.(hier sag ich dir 1 das gilt für jedes mmo und auch allen zukünftigen .man kann es nicht allen recht machen,es finden immer leute was zu meckern)
zu 7. am anfang gab es für wow auch nix.(je länger ein game auf dem markt und je erfolgreicher je mehr unsinn,das könnte rift auch noch drohen)
zu 9.ka was du meinst .ich selber hab 1 main und ca 4-5 twinks mit berufen.ich kann mir tolle epische teile bauen juwelen die mich weiter bringen ,tränke für raids usw.
allein wenn ich ingi sehe mit seinen flug und fahrzeugen und zahnräder in den helmen sehr nützlich.und ich für meinen teil hatte lang mühe das auf high zu bekommen.
wertung:
dein post versteh ich erlich nur zu 50%. ich spiel wow seit tag 1.hab auch age of c,warhammer online,herr der ringe getest.so wie warscheinlich viele.
was ich nicht versteh ist ,wenn man sagt ich hab kein bock auf wow und spiel was anders .warum macht ihr das nicht.wieso das ist besser wie da oder hier in dem spiel ....
ist das ein versuch sich selber zu bestädigen?das man mit spiel .....aufgehört hat?
mach den post nochma und lass die vergleiche.zeig was dir gefällt und wo man verbessern kann.
den einz ist doch dir auch sicher am anfang ist alles gold was glänzt und wenn man keine lust mehr hat(weil man alles schon gesehen hat)dann ist der lack an diesem gold ab egal wie es heist
mfg 
ps :net böse sein .solche schrieb hab ich schon bei unzähliegen spielen davor gelesen nur manchmal ärgerts ein trozdem


----------



## Nekau (22. Februar 2011)

1.Hatt von jeden online game etwas. (WoW,HdrO.Warhammer Online.Aion)
 2.läuft in der beta schon stabiler wie mansch andere spiele nach 4jahren.(Aion,Wow)
 3.Gameplay sind recht gut!
 4.vielfallt der Charakter!
 5.Viele Questen !
 6.Kein grinder (Aion)
 7.Pvp macht Fetz
 8.das berufskillen ist einfach!
 9.Grafik ist Ok
10.fange eh jedes neue Mmopg an!

Also ich freue mich drauf und hoffe das sich das spiel Durchsetzt.


----------



## Negev (22. Februar 2011)

Jiro schrieb:


> Zur Klassenbalance:
> Trion wird vor dem selben Problem stehen wie Blizzard, wie man Klassen gleichzeitig für PvE und PvP balanziert.
> Wahrscheinlich wird es wieder genauso passieren, dass man tolle PvE Skills nerft, weil die Leute im PvP schreien. Ich glaube sogar, dass das Balancing in Rift noch wesentlich schwieriger wird.
> Rein rechnerisch sind bei 8 Seelen pro Klasse (inkl. PvP Seele) 56 Seelenkombinationen bzw. insgesamt 224 Kombiationen für alle Klassen möglich (hoff ich werd da nicht gleich mathematisch aufgeklatscht, müsste aber stimmen).
> Nichts gegen diese Vielfalt, ich liebe sie. Aber dass diese Vielfalt im PvP sehr schnell zum Ungleichgewicht und zur Heulerei führt, ist fast schon vorprogrammiert.



 Ich denke und Hoffe das RIFT nicht auf das 1v1 etc... schaut und sich diesem unsäglichem Arena misst niemals auch nur nähert.
 PvP sollte man m.M.n auch nur in der Gruppe als Massenschlacht erleben! Jeder hat seine Aufgabe: die Heiler... heilen, Krieger stehen vorne, Magier bringen Schrecken, Chaos und Verderben und Schurken machen die anderem Mages platt^^.

 Und es wurde auch schon angesprochen jede Berufung hat darüber hinaus eine PvP Seele. Eine Richtung, wo die Reise hingeht, ist eben zu erkennen &#8211; dass eine klare Trennung zwischen PvE und PvP statt vollzogen wird(würd ich stark annehmen)! Noch ein Grund für RIFT


----------



## Xyltin (22. Februar 2011)

dilgarr schrieb:


> hmmm,
> @
> 
> * Xyltin*
> ...



Es is net schlecht zu sehen wer was sucht und auch serverübergreifen is gut, aber die automatische gruppenzuammenstellung macht normale 5er inis einfach langweilig. Früher musste man mit den leuten reden, hat sie kennengelernt und musste auch was tun, heute is des eine der langweiligsten sachen. Heros farmen. Das tool ansich is eine gute idee, aber die implementation is schelcht. Es versimplet die ehemals interessanten sachen auf was wo man auch n bot hernehmen könnt. 

zu 5.: i war ihig end player schon zu vanilla zeiten. in BC war meine gilde die beste am server dann und mit wrath hab ich nur teil gezockt, weils zu langweilig war. in Cata war es anfangs ganz gut, n paar heros waren herausfordernd für die ersten 2-3 mal und die raids sind ok, aber mit dem letzten patch wurde jede kleine herausforderung wieder zerstört in inis. Die meisten leute wollen jetzt nur noch PvP machen oder Raiden in WOW. Alle guten spieler hören langsam auf, bzw gehen nur zu raids online. Rift dagegen hat auch etwas außerhalb zu bieten was einige zeit spaß macht. Natürlich wird es net für immer halten, doch etwas in der freien welt is einfach viel dynamischer als ne instanz. Da is Rift einfach schon weiter als WOW.

zu 7.: in WOW gabs in da beta schon mods. sie waren net so ausgefeilt und hatten net die möglichkeiten, dich sie waren schon da und einige waren pflicht als guter spieler. Hier hat blizzard gute arbeit geleistet aber am anfang net genug grenzen gesetzt, was zu vielen problemen führte die se bis heute noch teils beheben müssen. Wie gesagt dis des ein punkt wo man lange drüber reden kann was besser is.

zu 9.: Du hast berufe und kannst steine machen, die jeder hat. du kannst epics herstellen die in null komma nix drch anderes gear ersetzt werden. Jeder craft beruf bringt nen stat +80-81. Es gibt nix interessantes bei den berufen.,ich kann mit jedem char jeden beruf machen, es hat für den char net wirklich auswirkungen. Und am ende macht man sachen für die gilde, wie gems oder flasks und des wars. In  Aion musste man viel farmen, aber dein craften konnte critten und damit hst n gutes item bekommen des man auch brauchen konnte. In wow is des craften mehr wie n richtiger beruf. machst des net fehlt dir was, also musst dus machen, auch wenn dir nix davon was bringt außer die +80 zu deiem main stat. Und wenn man lvlt sind die items die droppen meist besser als des was man craftet (außer von lvl 10-20, da gehts noch). Würd es was ausmachen in WOW wenn man des system komplett rausnimmt? nein. jeder würd die 80 punkte verlieren und des wars. Ansosnten is jede wieder gleich wie vorher. OK, man kann gold verdienen an denen die die epic kaufen, weil se lieber gold farmen statt sich n raid zu suchen.

Ich hab die anderen MMOs net getestet, sondern alle neben WOW gezockt, teils mit richtigen endgame hardcore raids.
das thema war hier 10 punkte warum man Rift zocken sollte. Ansich 10 sachen zu erwähnen bringt nix. man muss se im kontext von dem genre sehen, und da sind die anderen games halt ideal zum vergleichen. Ich kann auch viele gute sachen über WOW erzählen, immerhin is es des beste MMO für Einsteiger, Fortgeschrittene und Wettkämpfer. Aber in sachen RPG versagt WOW. Da is es net besser als Diablo 2. Und dass is des was einige leute aber suchen. des war der anfang von MMORPGs. Den char den man verkörpert und die rolle zu spielen. Da is Rift einfach weiter. Aus diesem grund is Rift auch viel besser für Hardcore MMORPG-Spieler.

Wenn es darauf ankommt die nachteile von rift darzustellen, dann kann ich auch sagen, dass die rift events vor allem in den frühen gebieten sehr schnell langweilig werden können, dass des PvP noch net ganz ausgereift is und dass die wahl der seelen zwar cool is, aber jeder seine eigene vorliebe hat und 1-2 nur wirklich benutzen wird. Aber solche sätze bringen nix. 

Subejktiv und ohne bezugspunkt is a aussage nix wert. entweder muss se objektiv sein oder man muss die bezugspunkte von sich darstellen. Tut mir leid dass sich dabei WOW so schlecht anhört, aber so is es halt mit den vergleichen die einseitig sind.


----------



## dilgarr (22. Februar 2011)

wenigstens hast du schon vieles gesehen.
wigesagt ich meinte das net böse.
mich ärgert nur das unheimlich viele nur negativ sehen.ich mach das beispiel schwierigkeit.
in cata find ich es schön mal wieder auf dem boden zu liegen wenn man nicht aufpasst usw.
z.b hero inni........,wieviele posts hab ich gelesen das sie zu schwer sind.was pasiert man änderts.das wird auch in anderen mmos so gehen.
statt zu lernen 1 char irgendwie zu spielen verzweigen sich viele obwohl sie mit dem 1 char und seinen talenten noch überfordert sind(so siehts leider manchmal aus).
nun wieder zu der hero.ich war öfters in rndm hero.allein das absprechen fällt aus ,kaum einer bemüht sich zu helfen das es mit z.b cc einfacher wird für tank ,heiler oder dd.
lieber gleich mecker es ist zu schwer.dieses thema könnte ich noch unzählige beispiele anhäufen.in jeder klasse und skillung.
was ich sagen will ist das.das wir spieler manchmal die entwickler dazu führen wo das spiel an sich dann hin geht .und das macht mich ärgerlich.
jeder will die monster epics und die wenigsten verdienen sie.
man macht vieles zu komerzell hauptsache es wird verkauft.ich hab rift noch nicht angespielt hoffe das es bei dem game anders ist.
aber viele müssen kapieren das wir spieler die games beeinflussen


----------



## Kansie (22. Februar 2011)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> Du hast vergessen, das man Adjektive und Adverben KLEIN, Nomen aber GROSS schreibt



Hey  (und hoffentlich kommt jetzt der bannhammer) Fick dich ordentlich ins knie  Bitte. Legastheniker flamen ist sooooooooooooooooo coool.


----------



## DoktorElmo (22. Februar 2011)

Das Problem an einem serverübergreifenden LFG Tool ist die Anonymität, da denkt sich ein jeder Spieler die seh ich eh nie wieder - mal abgesehen davon kennt man kein Schwein aus der Gruppe und wenn die Inis dann nochdazu nicht anspruchsvoll sind, gibts auch keine Kommunikation, und das ist für ein MMO eines der größten Fehler überhaupt.

Ich hoffe auf einen ganz normalen "Spielerbrowser", wo man sich mit der Rolle einträgt, und wenn jemand Lust auf ne Gruppe hat, schaut er dort nach, schreibt die an und fragt ob sie grad Zeit für die Ini hätten.


----------



## Carcharoth (22. Februar 2011)

Kansie schrieb:


> Hey  (und hoffentlich kommt jetzt der bannhammer) Fick dich ordentlich ins knie  Bitte. Legastheniker flamen ist sooooooooooooooooo coool.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buhmmler (22. Februar 2011)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Das Problem an einem serverübergreifenden LFG Tool ist die Anonymität, da denkt sich ein jeder Spieler die seh ich eh nie wieder - mal abgesehen davon kennt man kein Schwein aus der Gruppe und wenn die Inis dann nochdazu nicht anspruchsvoll sind, gibts auch keine Kommunikation, und das ist für ein MMO eines der größten Fehler überhaupt.
> 
> Ich hoffe auf einen ganz normalen "Spielerbrowser", wo man sich mit der Rolle einträgt, und wenn jemand Lust auf ne Gruppe hat, schaut er dort nach, schreibt die an und fragt ob sie grad Zeit für die Ini hätten.



Naja ein LFG Tool so wie in WoW aber nur für den eigenen Server wär ja nicht schlecht. Serverübergreifend ne danke, wie du schon geschrieben hast Anonymität usw. ist nicht so dolle.


----------



## mumit (23. Februar 2011)

Die besten  5 gründe kann ich mal erleutern. 

Man kann sich das lvln aussuchen sprich pvp quests grinden oder risse kloppen.

Kleriker sind nicht immer nur heiler sie können auch richtig gut austeilen in der openbeta hatte ich in 2min im pvp 60.000 dmg gemacht mit lvl 26.

Tank und heiler machen extremm fun zu spielen und geben eine herausforderung.

Die quests sind abwechslungsreich einen wird nicht so schnell wie bei wow oder cabal usw. langweilich weil immer nur dort steht laufe nach a - b und kille 100 mobs.

Das erzeugen von berufen haben gute rüstungen und waffen die besser sind als die was dropen und man kann sie noch dazu aufpeppeln mit nen zusätlichen werthinzufügen.


----------



## Jiro (23. Februar 2011)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Bei der Klassenbalance kann ich dich beruhigen, PvP soll nur ein Nischendasein führen und die PvE Seelen werden auch nur dann neu balanced, wenn es im PvE Content Ungleichmäßigkeiten gibt.



Ok, wenn das von offizieller Seite so dargestellt wurde, könnte das die Skill Nerferei schon etwas in Zaum halten.
Die offiziellen Foren halt ich irgendwie nicht aus. Auch wenn ich Rift mag, ist mir dort zu viel Fanboygesülze, das wahrscheinlich nach einem Monat dann meist von den selben Leuten eh wieder in "Das Spiel ist scheisse" Nörgelthreads umschlägt, wenn mal die rosarote Brille zerbrochen ist.


----------



## Kwatamehn (23. Februar 2011)

mumit schrieb:


> Die quests sind abwechslungsreich einen wird nicht so schnell wie bei wow oder cabal usw. langweilich weil immer nur dort steht laufe nach a - b und kille 100 mobs.





Sorry, aber da muss ich nachfragen?


Ändert sich das irgendwann - bis Lv17 bzw. Silberwald Gebiet sind es nämlich wirklich ausnahmslos solche Quests - gehe dorthin und kille x von y Gegnertypen,
oder hole x von Item y - (was Gegner z droppt, also wieder killen) - ab und an muss man ein Q-Item benutzen oder was anklicken.....

Aja, am Anfang mal ertrinkende retten.....

Also ich weiss nicht wann du abseits von Dailys in WoW das letzte Mal gequestet hast...aber da gibt es weit mehr Abwechslung - Fahrzeuge,Flugtiere,Reittiere,Traumwelten,Videos,..
gerade mit Cata (und v.a. in den alten Gebieten!)....Pflanzen gegen Zombies,Westfall-Reihe,usw,usf.....


----------



## Gaowen (23. Februar 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Ähm, dann machst was falsch.
> 
> Ich spiele WoW auf Ultra-Einstellungen und DX11-Modus und hab so gut wie durchgehend 60 FPS (VSync an, sonst wären es mehr).
> 
> ...




Ich denke nicht daß es legitim ist die Rift Beta mit der regulären WOW Version zu vergleichen. 
Wenn du die WOW Beta gespielt hast, wirst du auch nicht sehr viel mehr FPS gehabt haben und massive Lags mit nem Ping von 600 und mehr, denn die Beta-Server standen in den USA. Auch beim Start des Addons waren die WOW Daten grausam, denn alles drängte sich in den Startgebieten rum. 

Keine Ahnung wie das bei Rift ist, ich nehme aber auch mal an, daß sich da zwischen Beta- und regulärer Serverstruktur was tun wird - und die Startzonen werden nach einigen Betriebstagen auch nicht mehr so voll sein - und dann ist erstmals ein seriöser Vergleich möglich.


----------



## Jiro (23. Februar 2011)

Ne, also das Argument mit den guten, abwechslungsreichen Quests seh ich auch nicht so. Es ist halt gewöhnliche Standardkost.
Da hat Cataclysm schon einiges vorgelegt. 

Aber genau das ist ein grosser Kritikpunkt für mich an WoW oder besser gesagt - da hier ja das Rift Forum ist - ein grosser Pluspunkt bei Rift.

In WoW hab ich toll gemachte Gebiete (vlt nicht grafisch aber spielerisch), queste mich durch und am Ende renn ich abgesondert vom Rest des Servers in irgendein instanziertes Loch rein und verkriech mich da Tag für Tag. Die schönen Landschaften, in denen ich gelevelt habe, haben dann schlicht und einfach keine Funktion mehr (mal vom Archäologie- und Ruf- Grind abgesehen).

In Rift geht das Spiel in den offenen Zonen dagegen weiter. Macht Spass und ist sicher noch ausbaufähig, aber für mich wurde da schon der richtige Weg eingeschlagen.


----------



## Kwatamehn (23. Februar 2011)

ähh, ich hab ja nix negatives gesagt....ich meinte doch mehr als spielbar.....30 FPS reichen doch....

Ich meinte nur, dass bei demjenigen den ich zitiert hab, irgendwas nicht stimmen kann, wenn am selben Rechner WoW mit wenigeren Details weniger FPS zeigt als RIFT mit mehr Details.


Rift hat nunmal "bessere" (ob hübscher ist Geschmacksache) Grafik und ist dementsprechend leistungshungriger.....


----------



## Pyrtiel (23. Februar 2011)

Rift hat:

1. Neue Story
2. andere Grafik
3. Klassenkombos und neue Klassen
4. bewährtes Interface zum modifizieren
5. lohnesswerte Gebietserkundung wegen Artefakten sammeln
6. Neue Landschaften
7. Andere und bewährte Rassen
8. Neues kennenlernen der Spielmechanik
9. Neue und längerfristige Charakterentwicklung mit vielen anderen zusammen (Leveln, Skillen, Farmen)
10. Gute Community, bisher aus der Beta

Und gerade weil alles neu und vertraut zugleich ist, macht Rift Spaß!!!


----------



## Xyltin (23. Februar 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Sorry, aber da muss ich nachfragen?
> 
> 
> Ändert sich das irgendwann - bis Lv17 bzw. Silberwald Gebiet sind es nämlich wirklich ausnahmslos solche Quests - gehe dorthin und kille x von y Gegnertypen,
> ...



Richtig ist dass sich mit Cata in WOW vieles geändert hat. Aber auch wenn man dort dann ein altes Gebiet mal duch hat, hat man alle neuerungen schon wieder gesehen. 
In Rift is es noch nich soweit, doch die Leute hatten auch keine 12 Jahre Entwicklungszeit bis jetzt und auch nich die Mittel wie Blizzard. Gerade jetzt zum launch sind die Quests um einiges interessanter und abwechslungsreicher als die von WOW (von früher bis hin zu Wrath). Es timmt dass auch viele standard-quests existieren, doch auch abwechslung ist teil geboten. Gerade wenn man spätere quests macht kommen einige sehr schöne (aber erwarte net dass nur tolle kommen).
Was mir an Rift gefällt ist, dass immer was los ist, und ich net stupide ein quest nach dem andern mache, sondern immer mal was zwischendurch machen kann wie rifts schließen oder events machen. In WOW wird es nach Westfall und Redridge auch wieder eintönig und ein stupides Quest an Quest aneinanderreihen.



Gaowen schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht daß es legitim ist die Rift Beta mit der regulären WOW Version zu vergleichen.
> Wenn du die WOW Beta gespielt hast, wirst du auch nicht sehr viel mehr FPS gehabt haben und massive Lags mit nem Ping von 600 und mehr, denn die Beta-Server standen in den USA. Auch beim Start des Addons waren die WOW Daten grausam, denn alles drängte sich in den Startgebieten rum.
> 
> Keine Ahnung wie das bei Rift ist, ich nehme aber auch mal an, daß sich da zwischen Beta- und regulärer Serverstruktur was tun wird - und die Startzonen werden nach einigen Betriebstagen auch nicht mehr so voll sein - und dann ist erstmals ein seriöser Vergleich möglich.



Es stimmt schon dass Rift mehr leistung braucht, doch dafür ist die grafik auch viel besser. WOW bietet den DX11 support womit viel leistung wieder geholt wird (mit DX10 sind die frames niedriger als mit DX11 bei gleicher konfiguration). Aber für die Grafik von WOW müsste ansich schon etwas mehr frames drin sein, aber ich verstehe auch dass sie die engine nur aufbohren können und sie schon etwas veraltet ist. Aber vom Leistung/Grafik verhältniss gewinnt Rift einfach, da die grafik wirklich 1a für n MMO ist und dennochmit hochen details fast überall spielbar (am Laptop für grad mal 700€ kann ich mit ultra spielen und dauerhaften 30 frames, am desktop mit 60 FPS und mehr als ultra).



Jiro schrieb:


> Ne, also das Argument mit den guten, abwechslungsreichen Quests seh ich auch nicht so. Es ist halt gewöhnliche Standardkost.
> Da hat Cataclysm schon einiges vorgelegt.
> 
> Aber genau das ist ein grosser Kritikpunkt für mich an WoW oder besser gesagt - da hier ja das Rift Forum ist - ein grosser Pluspunkt bei Rift.
> ...



/signed

Hat man in WOW mal das Questen durch, gehts nur noch Inis farmen oder raiden. 
0 Open PvP.
Kaum begegnungen mit anderen Spielern, vor allem Max lvl leuten.
Kein Reisen.
Keine Events mehr wie X-R oder SS <-> TM raids.

Früher konnte man noch irgendwo nen ally/hordler killen mit lvl 60 und dann hat der seine kumpels geholt und dann du deine und am ende wurde aus nem 1vs1 n 100vs100.
heute fragen dich die leute ob du verrückt bist, weil man doch nur zum farmen herumreist und sich ansosnten porten lässt und sofort in der ini oder im BG is.


----------



## Phash (23. Februar 2011)

Kizna schrieb:


> Es werden ja Gründe gesucht, warum er es spielen soll und nicht andersrum
> 
> Mein Hauptgrund:
> 
> Die Entwickler hören auf die Community.



Oh, das heisst, man muss nur im Forum am lautesten weinen und schon wird mein Lieblingschar gebufft?


----------



## Wellnice (23. Februar 2011)

Mhhh ein guter Grund Rift zu spielen....BÄM hier

Das benötigt keinen weiteren Kommentar:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tevzEc6IBaE&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Kwatamehn (23. Februar 2011)

Wellnice schrieb:


> Mhhh ein guter Grund Rift zu spielen....BÄM hier
> 
> Das benötigt keinen weiteren Kommentar:
> http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded



Und was seh ich, ne halbnackte Frau die baden geht?^^


----------



## RedShirt (23. Februar 2011)

Na toll, damit hattest mich in den Trailer gelockt.

Und, was ist, nix =( nur einmal durchschwimmen. Buuuh Buuuh!


----------



## Xairon (23. Februar 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> 9. Schon in Low-Level Instanzen gibt es nicht nur Tank&Spank-Bosse



Falsch, Ini, Worldbosse sowie Public Event- und Rissbosse sind bis lvl 26 Auf BEIDEN SEITEN (Guardian und Defiant) Tank n Spank, ich hoffe doch sehr, dass die Heroics im Highend wirklich übler reinhauen.




poTTo schrieb:


> Ohne viel neues zu schreiben zitier ich einfach mal, seh ich nämlich genauso. Freu mihc auhc schon auf den headstart am Do. Abend !!!
> 
> Ich bin mal gespannt was mit der "flamer" Community passiert, also ob die nur da wahren weil die Beta Open gewesen ist, oder ob von denen wirklich einer sich traut das game ordentlich zu testen !
> 
> ...



Ich bin Flamer aber nicht WoWler...oder nicht mehr seit BC. Ich spiele HON und ja dort gibts noch die übleren Flameboys...Aber es tut mir leid, meine Geduld geht einfach zu Ende wenn ich für ne Ini nen Tank suche für ne Ini und ein BM kommt an, der weder AOE tanken kann noch sonst vernünftig Aggro aufbaut und mit Lvl 31 den restlichen DDs mit lvl 17 die Aggro nicht abhalten kann. Man ihm versucht die Aggro-Skills zu erklären und was überhaupt AGGRO ist oder ob er Threat besser versteht und dann nur arrogant kommt, ich bin lvl 31 du lvl 17 also psst...Der dann in der Feenini (Guardian lvl 17+) nach dem Weg fragt, obwohl ein ganz schöner Weg als Pfad dient....dann kann ich nich anders als irgend wann austicken...

Also flamer wird es mit Sicherheit geben und ich gehöre dazu. Wer Hirn und schlagfertige Argumente besitzt, sowie eine Diskusion nicht scheut hat von mir nichts zu befürchten, auch ich lasse mich gerne belehren, denn ich bin nicht allwissen, jedoch hat ignoranz und vorallem Dummheit, keine grosse Überlebenschance in meiner Umgebung. Werde ich während des Headstarts, oder nach Release so einen Menschen in der Gruppe haben. Gibts Kick & ignore oder Flame oder beides...Sorry aber meine Geduld hat Grenzen....

So back to topic:

1. Neu
2. Schöne Public Quests AKA RIFT
3. Schöne Grafik
4. Angenehmes Questlog
5. Mächtiger Interface Editor
6. Altbewehrtes gut kopiert und verbessert.

Also bis zum Headstart ihr BM tanks =)


----------



## Jiro (23. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## Torti681 (23. Februar 2011)

Wellnice schrieb:


> Mhhh ein guter Grund Rift zu spielen....BÄM hier
> 
> Das benötigt keinen weiteren Kommentar:
> http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded



/sign sign sign sign sign


----------

